# New vampire counts



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

It says in the back of white dwarf that vamps are on their way next month- Has anyone got any news or pics?

I reckon they will do some of the old models in resin- fell bats, wights, spirit host etc.


----------



## Synack (Apr 8, 2008)

alasdair said:


> It says in the back of white dwarf that vamps are on their way next month- Has anyone got any news or pics?
> 
> I reckon they will do some of the old models in resin- fell bats, wights, spirit host etc.


Is this July's WD you are talking about? If so could you give info about SoB


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Not sure about finecast models but i've heard :

- New necromancer minis (these could be finecast I guess)
- Flesh Golems with rules in WD
- New big beastie with rules in WD

I wouldn't be suprised to see them get a set of magic cards too. And theres a new BL book out in November by C L Werner, "The Red Duke".


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

MrPete said:


> Not sure about finecast models but i've heard :
> 
> - New necromancer minis (these could be finecast I guess)
> - Flesh Golems with rules in WD
> ...



Well, they're getting at least one new Necromancer - in plastic rather than Finecast, though:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440004a&prodId=prod1250029a


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Thats for storm of magic I think


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes, it is. It's unsure exactly what Vampire Counts are going to get other than that.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

MrPete said:


> I wouldn't be suprised to see them get a set of magic cards too. And theres a new BL book out in November by C L Werner, "The Red Duke".


The red duke nothing new, he even had a model a couple of editions ago and was a seperate special character

Problem with necros is that VERY few players ever take them, other than 1 on a corpse cart, they simply are not as good as more vamps.

If they are going to redo vamps for this edition, which personally i think they desperatly need, they will havce to re-do the entire army list to drop the points of most of the core troops and pretty much redo the whole book, a new monstrous infantry unit isn't going to cut it


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

seems a bit soon for a full redo of the vampires? they got new stuff not that long ago if memory serves, plus that would be orcs,tombkings storm of magic and vamps this year, plus skaven and high elf back of last year thats alot of fantasy in a short period


----------



## GreatUncleanOne (Apr 25, 2011)

To be honest VC was one of my fav armies until this edition. why in nagashs name are necros so mince. why would a wizard who lives for decades or hundreds of years longer than a normal wizard only get lvl 1, oh wait you can buy extra spells but thats a waste due to the fact he is probably only going to cast one!!

just wasn't happy with the majority of the book.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

the vamps did get a bit of a kicking with the new edition, to me the only way to take a necro is to put him on his "bring out your dead" cart


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

They need to redo the Blood Dragon models, make them better and cheaper, much much cheaper.


Lord of the Night


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

I want skeletons at the cost of Tomb King skeletons and Necros that are worth something. As dumb as it is going to sound, I enjoyed my Heinrich Kemmler/Krell army the most back in 4th ed. Nagash was fun to run around and kill stuff, but the Kemmler/Krell team made me think more about how to utilize my resources. They were also my luckiest team.

Also Dieter Helsnicht on his Manticore was fun just for a dude to fly around and blast stuff, even though he was sub-par for his points.


----------



## HiveMinder (Feb 8, 2010)

The blurb in the back of White Dwarf only mentions new beasties for VC's, probably because the monster will also b available in Storm of Magic games via Scrolls of Binding. 

However, I wouldn't be surprised to see a few points tweaks to existing VC units. Since VCs are one of the armies that is whoring itself out to other armies through Sorcerous Pacts, they will probably adjust some of the unit costs :cough:: Skeletons and Zombies ::cough: to be more in line with other units.

So, I wouldn't get your hopes up for a new VC army book just yet. I have a strong hunch that all the VC changes are going to be made solely to fuel the success of Storm of Magic. However, that being said, ANY changes made to the existing VCs will be a welcome one.


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

I had it on good authority that VC's were due a redo in the next year, don't know if this might be what he was on about. I used to love my VC's...only need to point the author out to find the main reason why the book sucks so much. I nearly wrote the whole army off after i came back and read the new rules for fear. I can deal with the changes to the lore, and i can see why they've made necromancers suck ass, because they want VC armys to have vampires in more often but there still should be a choice to make an army with a half decent necromancer! It does just say beasty for VC's next month, but they went to the trouble of using the army books front cover for the whole next month advert so heres hoping it will be more of a dedicated WD to the vampires


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Barnster said:


> ...Problem with necros is that VERY few players ever take them, other than 1 on a corpse cart, they simply are not as good as more vamps.


Necros are epic this edition, if only because it's a cheap 70pts hero who gets both invocation & vanhel's. Thralls are shit'tastically bad this edition - they rank up there with 'worst hero option' because they're so badly over-pointed now, and they're far too 'jack of all trades' in their stats to be really worthwhile beyond a WS Hat bearer... (but then, don't something like 99.9% of lords take the hat?!:headbutt
The corpse cart option is crap though - too many pts taken up and he can't join a unit anymore like he could in 7th...



Barnster said:


> If they are going to redo vamps for this edition, which personally i think they desperatly need, they will havce to re-do the entire army list to drop the points of most of the core troops and pretty much redo the whole book, a new monstrous infantry unit isn't going to cut it


Some of the rummor mongers have hinted at late 2012 or early 2013 for the VC's... I'd be willing to bet we'll see the fat boyz, flowery horse-boyz, basic human boyz & maybe even the stunties or HE's before the counts...

All we'll likely see in August is;
- new monster kit. (hinted at being an abyss(m)al terror + new monster combo kit)
- magic lore cards.
- some say plastic black knights, but that rummor has been invo'd for the past 2 years!
- article to include new monster rules + scroll of binding for SoM.

I'd be thrilled if GW were to re-ajust the pts for the basic core stuff, but I doubt it'll happen - that's what the book re-dos are for afterall!
And the main rummor mongers like the Pie-Man are thinking that the Flesh Gollum is probably a concept for a new monstrous infantry unit, since VC's are sorely lacking in the monstrous stuffs, but that it's ment for the army book re-do and not this release... (at least, that's what lie-seer is saying for now!)


VC's are in dire need of help, but I'd rather GW take their time with them and let a few other books come first! (ie: let the bret's have their time so we see what happens with the likes of virtues/powers/marks!)
The worst thing would be for GW to bump VC's to the head of the line, give us Ward, rush the job and fuck it all up to no end! We've had 3+ years of Gav's retarded excuse of a book, we don't need a Wardhammer mess in it's place!:hang1:

Cheers!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I believe that it means for only one new monster like how the Nightspinner was introduced last year. I suspect that it could mean a scroll of binding for the Varghulf as well.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I believe that it means for only one new monster like how the Nightspinner was introduced last year. I suspect that it could mean a scroll of binding for the Varghulf as well.


Why would they need WD to introduce a scroll of binding for the varg? He's already in the army book - it would have been easier to simply add him to the SoM book itself!
Plus, you don't need really need a scroll since IIRC, adding undead/daemons in SoM games is covered by the sorcerous pacts rules...

Some have hinted that there's a rider included in the new VC monster kit... Will be interesting to see if it's true, as we have yet to see what GW would make of plastic vampires!

Cheers!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

From what Some Gw staff i talked to have heard the next vampire "Wave" MIGHT just include a new Army Book since the current one is totally gimped.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> From what Some Gw staff i talked to have heard the next vampire "Wave" MIGHT just include a new Army Book since the current one is totally gimped.


Unfortunately, unreliable due to the nature of GW staff. We can sure hope though!


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Azkaellon said:


> From what Some Gw staff i talked to have heard the next vampire "Wave" MIGHT just include a new Army Book since the current one is totally gimped.


As much as I'd love a new army book that gives us more than 1 way to play, I highly doubt it's coming in august...

Besides, let the brets come first so we can see what direction GW is going this edition with things like the knightly virtues, vampire powers & marks of chaos!
The pill is a bit easier to swallow if we know well ahead of time if they're nixing them, rather than have it surprise us! (though I still can't see GW dropping the virtues/powers and such because they are so iconic to their respective armies)

Cheers!


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Azkaellon said:


> From what Some Gw staff i talked to have heard the next vampire "Wave" MIGHT just include a new Army Book since the current one is totally gimped.


I have also heard the same mentioned Vampire Counts army book includes Wood Elves and a gigantic helping of unicorn spunk on the front cover. 

If anything New black knights will be released with this wave of VC's. From what i have heard all Fantasy armies will get new cavalry models to replace the ageing ranges. Well apart from the ranges which have already been redone (Daemons and warriors)


----------

